# Hopper vs Hopper w. Sling Upgrade



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

I scheduled an upgrade to a Hopper w. Joey in a week or so. I just received an email telling me that I'll be getting a receiver that the Hopper I am getting is a Hopper w. Sling. Looking on the Dish upgrade receiver page it looks like there is no cost difference to getting the one w. Sling. So, since there doesn't seem to be any cost difference I am wondering if there is any harm in getting this receiver w. Sling. Or should I call and tell them I want the regular Hopper?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Definitely get the one with Sling. It's faster and more capable.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

neilo said:


> I scheduled an upgrade to a Hopper w. Joey in a week or so. I just received an email telling me that I'll be getting a receiver that the Hopper I am getting is a Hopper w. Sling. Looking on the Dish upgrade receiver page it looks like there is no cost difference to getting the one w. Sling. So, since there doesn't seem to be any cost difference I am wondering if there is any harm in getting this receiver w. Sling. Or should I call and tell them I want the regular Hopper?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> > I scheduled an upgrade to a Hopper w. Joey in a week or so. I just received an email telling me that I'll be getting a receiver that the Hopper I am getting is a Hopper w. Sling. Looking on the Dish upgrade receiver page it looks like there is no cost difference to getting the one w. Sling. So, since there doesn't seem to be any cost difference I am wondering if there is any harm in getting this receiver w. Sling. Or should I call and tell them I want the regular Hopper?
> >
> > Thanks,
> >
> > ...


My appointment for getting it installed is not until September 4, so I won't know until after that.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Just had the installation this morning. There were a couple shows that I had to sacrifice due to getting rid of the old DVR, but at least one of them is available On Demand, so it looks like I won't be missing out on at least that one. I tried one On Demand title just now and it looked pretty nice.

My wife has a Kindle Fire so we'll have to see whether she can get the Sling part working with that sometime.


----------



## Revrick (Sep 5, 2013)

Allstar
Let me know how you get the Dish Anywhere on Kindle Fire
Thanks

Rick


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

Can someone tell me what it costs to upgrade from Hopper to Hopper w/Sling? I read 1 post in the forum that said it was $15 (s&h) and when I called customer service (India) I was told $250. I've PM'd 2 DIRT members over the last couple of days, but haven't gotten a response as yet.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

DIRT folks are your best choice to get the correct answer.


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

thomasjk said:


> DIRT folks are your best choice to get the correct answer.


Thanks, I'll continue to wait for a response from DIRT.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Revrick said:


> Allstar
> Let me know how you get the Dish Anywhere on Kindle Fire
> Thanks
> 
> Rick


You need another android device besides the Kindle. Then sideload the app using the instruction here: http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/11/kindle-fire-sideload/

I did this and the app works fine on the Kindle Fire.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> > I scheduled an upgrade to a Hopper w. Joey in a week or so. I just received an email telling me that I'll be getting a receiver that the Hopper I am getting is a Hopper w. Sling. Looking on the Dish upgrade receiver page it looks like there is no cost difference to getting the one w. Sling. So, since there doesn't seem to be any cost difference I am wondering if there is any harm in getting this receiver w. Sling. Or should I call and tell them I want the regular Hopper?
> >
> > Thanks,
> >
> > ...


I now have an Android tablet and the new Dish Anywhere App now supports transfers. I tried to do a transfer today but it took much longer than anticipated and I gave up. Is it actually going up to the internet and back down or is it going directly through my router? When I try to stream I get variable results in the house and sometimes it does complain that my connection is too slow. Should I be looking for a new router or is it just getting bogged down by using Comcast or is something else going on?


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

One nice thing with the Dish Anywhere App is using the watch Live TV to listen to the Sirius channels. While my connection might not always be good enough for video everywhere in the house, It seems strong enough to listen to Sirius.


----------

